# Take a look here



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

I placed some more plants into my 140gallon today, what do you think?
Before:
View attachment 53165


After:
View attachment 53166


And, do any of you know the name of that plant behind the driftwood?
It has grown as hell since I got in my 30 gallon:
View attachment 53167

And even at this picture, the plant was half the size when I got it just a few days before that picture was taken.

I use some Co2 bottles, but I'm not sure it has any effect, sure a bit but still..
Just fill the bottles with water which already has some chemicals in it, don't know what it's called in English...

P.S
What do you think about the whole thank? I'm very satisfied, I think I'm gonna have the whole background filled with that plant.. We'll see..


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I think it looks sweet!

love the wood and rock placement


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

looks good but you could definately add a few more plants to the large tank


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

DepH said:


> View attachment 53166
> 
> And, do any of you know the name of that plant behind the driftwood?


Hi DepH,

Your plant is Green Cabomba (Cabomba caroliniana).
Here is a link to more info:
http://species.fishindex.com/plant_125.html

Regards,


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello
i think, it looks realy empty
you need much more plants
sorry


----------



## piranahjones (Mar 17, 2005)

thats a pretty sweet tank man...keep it up


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I think it's a good start but could use much more plants


----------

